# Meet Bella



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like you all to meet Bella, she is just the happiest little girl even though her life has not been so great lately. Somehow this tiny little 5 pound eight year old girl found herself in animal control, thankfully NCMR pulled her and she is now safe with me. She is doing great with her potty training and seems to be both pee pad trained and outside trained, which in my opinion is just the best of both worlds. I think all she really wants is someone to love who will help her learn to trust again. If you are interested in giving Bella a home please visit Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. or message me:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to SM and thank you for saving Bella. I hope she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh she's precious:wub:
I'm sure she will have a forever home soon


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome, Bella is a sweetheart and it is so amazing that you are caring for her as she waits for a lovely family of her own. Thanks for sharing her sweet picture and please keep us posted on her adoption progress!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy Bella was rescued! Hoping she finds her forever home soon.


----------

